# Final Fantasy VII remake thread



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm too fucking lazy to post tons of videos regarding this remake so I'm gonna link to the trailer and let everyone else discuss their wishlist for this remake. Yes I know it's half assed but I'm frankly surprised there isn't a thread about this yet.

Trailer:



Spoiler








*It's coming to the PS4 first, then the PC as far as I've heard.*

Personally, I hope they give us a dual audio option since Japanese games usually have shitty English VAs, and I hope it's still ATB-based. Maybe make it kind of like Chrono Trigger and have all battles be on the field and add new combination attacks, but keep the core ATB-based battle system intact. Keep the story the same but improve the translation, and don't add a bunch of nonsense from the side games; keep the original story intact, just with amazing visuals, new superbosses and improved sound/atmosphere.

Basically, don't fuck with it too much but polish the core game as much as possible. Thoughts?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh, well man...
At least post it as embedded media.


Spoiler







As for me, I hope they add a joke side-quest for saving Aerith like all those rumor-fantasy ultra complicated hoax methods that troll Walkthroughs and shady forums suggested back in the day. At least for the lulz.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

Edited, but thanks. I put spoiler tags on it because having tons of videos directly linked in a thread can crash peoples' browsers, but yeah I rushed out the OP too quickly.

To durther the discussion, we all know FF7 is SE's sacred cow and that they're gonna throw EVERYTHING at this remake because they know if they fuck it up, it might as well be over for them. FF7 was most peoples' first FF game(6 was mine so I'm not quite as nostalgic as many) so this remake is the most important game SE has announced for a LOOOOOONG time.

However, Sakaguchi is gone and imo FF games haven't been very good lately, so there's a good chance they'll fuck it up. I hope I'm wrong and I'm pretty hyped, but I think it's important to temper your expectations and don't get your hopes up too much. This is the same company that made FFXIII and its shitty sequels, but they have to know how important it is for them to get this one right.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

People really misunderstand what a 'remake' and what a 'remaster' is. Remastered would be if they polished the graphics and left it as is. IT's a remake, they're remaking it all, battle system included. It's a given materia will be there as a staple of the core game but I actually welcome an FFXV style battle system. Turn based might make everyone orgasm with nostalgia, but it's not something you'd put into a modern AAA release.

Also, people are underestimating how much they'll change. I'll play it to see how they handle things like mini games (if they even include them). Can you see the modern SE designed cloud riding a chocobo or crossdressing? Can you see that emo doing any of that? I certainly can't. The old game he was sarcastic, snarky and full of one liners - the modern interpretation is nothing like that and he's become more depressing in recent years, in Kingdom hearts and other spin offs, like advent children, crisis core etc. I can see this game being gritty and more adult in nature - people need to stop fooling themselves that it will be 'the same game with shinier graphics'.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> People really misunderstand what a 'remake' and what a 'remaster' is. Remastered would be if they polished the graphics and left it as is. IT's a remake, they're remaking it all, battle system included. It's a given materia will be there as a staple of the core game but I actually welcome an FFXV style battle system. Turn based might make everyone orgasm with nostalgia, but it's not something you'd put into a modern AAA release.
> 
> Also, people are underestimating how much they'll change. I'll play it to see how they handle things like mini games (if they even include them). Can you see the modern SE designed cloud riding a chocobo or crossdressing? Can you see that emo doing any of that? I certainly can't. The old game he was sarcastic, snarky and full of one liners - the modern interpretation is nothing like that and he's become more depressing in recent years, in Kingdom hearts and other spin offs, like advent children, crisis core etc.


For the sake of Jenova, that scene with Don Corneo hitting on the cross-dressed Cloud must be there!
It is classic FF7, one of the most funny parts of the game.
Also:


> When asked (Tetsuya Nomura) whether we would still see Cloud donning a dress, he said “Please look forward to it.”


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> People really misunderstand what a 'remake' and what a 'remaster' is. Remastered would be if they polished the graphics and left it as is. IT's a remake, they're remaking it all, battle system included. It's a given materia will be there as a staple of the core game but I actually welcome an FFXV style battle system. Turn based might make everyone orgasm with nostalgia, but it's not something you'd put into a modern AAA release.
> 
> Also, people are underestimating how much they'll change. I'll play it to see how they handle things like mini games (if they even include them). Can you see the modern SE designed cloud riding a chocobo or crossdressing? Can you see that emo doing any of that? I certainly can't. The old game he was sarcastic, snarky and full of one liners - the modern interpretation is nothing like that and he's become more depressing in recent years, in Kingdom hearts and other spin offs, like advent children, crisis core etc.



That's what I'm worried about. It's more than possible to keep it turn-based/ATB based but still polish it up enough to keep modern gamers interested. Get rid of separate battle screens and make the battles Chrono Trigger like, add combo attacks, new spells/materia, but keep the turn-based core. They don't need to completely change the game because that would alienate a LOT of old-school fans, and I think SE knows this is their last chance to get their fanbase back after the FFXIII trilogy.

It's still FF7, so keep Cloud the way he was in the original but completely retranslate it to make it more accurate to the original script, and naturally add voice acting. *I really fucking want dual audio; *this is important to me although not essential.

*EDIT:* Yeah, the crossdressing part was hilarious and it'll be even funnier with modern graphics. I agree that it must be there, and make it even sillier. Keep the nut chopping references there as well. _*Don't censor the game at all.*_

Also I know I'm a broken record on this subject but* no day 1 DLC bullshit or microtransactions!* If SE pulls that kinda shit I'll have to download a "backup copy" of the PC version. I want this remake badly but I need to stick to my guns on that subject as well.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> That's what I'm worried about. It's more than possible to keep it turn-based/ATB based but still polish it up enough to keep modern gamers interested. Get rid of separate battle screens and make the battles Chrono Trigger like, add combo attacks, new spells/materia, but keep the turn-based core. They don't need to completely change the game because that would alienate a LOT of old-school fans, and I think SE knows this is their last chance to get their fanbase back after the FFXIII trilogy.
> 
> It's still FF7, so keep Cloud the way he was in the original but completely retranslate it to make it more accurate to the original script, and naturally add voice acting. *I really fucking want dual audio; *this is important to me although not essential.
> 
> *EDIT:* Yeah, the crossdressing part was hilarious and it'll be even funnier with modern graphics. I agree that it must be there, and make it even sillier. Keep the nut chopping references there as well; _*don't censor it at all.*_



I just can't see it. Remember that most of SE is a different company from when they were making PS1 games, they don't seem to remember how to make games like that anymore. I can't see them making him the same as the original, not entirely anyway. Sure, he had a spiral in the middle of the game but for the most part he was a misanthropic yet snarky asshole. The modern interpretations of him are much more depressing, gloomy. I can see that he's probably going to crossdress, but they really need a miracle to pull it off in a way that fans will like.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> I just can't see it. Remember that most of SE is a different company from when they were making PS1 games, they don't seem to remember how to make games like that anymore. I can't see them making him the same as the original, not entirely anyway. Sure, he had a spiral in the middle of the game but for the most part he was a misanthropic yet snarky asshole. The modern interpretations of him are much more depressing, gloomy. I can see that he's probably going to crossdress, but they really need a miracle to pull it off in a way that fans will like.



The other interpretations are from different games, and while I agree that they may fuck this up big time, they also have to know that if they do change too much, there will me MASSIVE outrage. FFVII is SE's sacred cow and the fact that they're remaking is imo a sign of desperation to get back on track and win their fans back. SE certainly is a different company and Sakaguchi and much f the original team's absence is a huge blow, but if this remake sucks, it's all over.

It's a remake, sure, but I'd like to hope SE knows better than to completely fag up Cloud's personality and generally fuck with the original story too much. I am skeptical that modern SE can do the original justice though so I agree with your statements.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Also I know I'm a broken record on this subject but* no day 1 DLC bullshit or microtransactions!* If SE pulls that kinda shit I'll have to download a "backup copy" of the PC version. I want this remake badly but I need to stick to my guns on that subject as well.


Actually, I would join the dark side and say that this "Aerith revival joke side quest" I suggested would be perfect for a DLC.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> The other interpretations are from different games, and while I agree that they may fuck this up big time, they also have to know that if they do change too much, there will me MASSIVE outrage. FFVII is SE's sacred cow and the fact that they're remaking is imo a sign of desperation to get back on track and win their fans back. SE certainly is a different company and Sakaguchi and much f the original team's absence is a huge blow, but if this remake sucks, it's all over.



The problem here is not the gameplay. Lets be honest, the gameplay is as mediocre as any turn based J-RPG from the last 25 years. It's the damn same. PEople don't know what they want because that isn't what they're keeping so sacred. It's the image of growing up with that particular game, the characters and storyline. People have this sacred image of the game, that to be honest probably can't be bested.

People love the motorcycle scene, chocobo racing, massive boss battles like jenova, crossdressing. The battle system isn't wehat people love, it's the same damn system as all of them, and the materia system is so shallow that every character becomes exactly the same. Can you see the current SE doing the minigames in a way that fans will like? I certainly can't.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2015)

I actually think it would be better if the game is not the same kind of ATB as before.
I would prefer a new idea that gives the same level of tactical planning but doesn't feel as outdated. 
I can't exactly point out how the system should be but my keywords would be "tactical like ATB" and "modern".
The problem with most current battle systems is that you don't have good control on all your characters.
I think this game could be a turning point for Square(fuck enix)soft, if done well it could return trust to fans.

PS: Yes, I always hated enix.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> The problem here is not the gameplay. Lets be honest, the gameplay is as mediocre as any turn based J-RPG from the last 25 years. It's the damn same. PEople don't know what they want because that isn't what they're keeping so sacred. It's the image of growing up with that particular game, the characters and storyline. People have this sacred image of the game, that to be honest probably can't be bested.



The battle system is solid and easy to understand, but I agree it's not as good as, say, CT. That's why I'm suggesting a CT-style battle system where you can see enemies on screen(no random battles), fight them on the field without having to load a separate screen, and add tons of new spells/materia as well as combination attacks like Chrono Trigger. It would still be ATB but it would be modified and polished. I disagree though; if SE makes it an action game, people who loved this game in '97 will be PISSED. Sure there's plenty of nostalgia about growing up with it, but people don't want a completely different game, they, for the most part, want FF7 remade for modern consoles, which means not fucking with the formula too much.

Polishing it up is one thing but completely changing everything would do nothing but piss people off. FFVI was my first FF and I played IV after, so while I love VII, I don't have the type of nostalgia for it that some people do. However, I think SE should keep as much of the original intact as possible but polish it up. A CT style battle system would be awesome, and it wouldn't alienate older fans like me.

*sark:* Why the Enix hate? The DQ games, especially V and VIII are really fucking good imo.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> The battle system is solid and easy to understand, but I agree it's not as good as, say, CT. That's why I'm suggesting a CT-style battle system where you can see enemies on screen(no random battles), fight them on the field without hacing to load a separate screen, and add tons of new spells/materia as well as combination attacks like Chrono Trigger. It would still be ATB but it would be modified and polished. I disagree though; if SE makes it an action game, people who loved this game in '97 will be PISSED. Sure there's plenty of nostalgia about growing up with it, but people don't want a completely different game, they, for the most part, want FF7 remade for modern consoles, which means not fucking with the formula too much.
> 
> Polishing it up is one thing but completely changing everything would do nothing but piss people off. FFVI was my first FF and I layed IV after, so while I love VII, I don;t worship it like some fans do. However, I think SE should keep as much of the original intact as possible but polish it up. A CT style battle system would be awesome, and it wouldn't alienate older fans like me.



They going to alienate people just by using a modern style. People don't know what they want because they don't want a remake. They want a remaster with voice acting and that is something they're not going to bloody get.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> *sark:* Why the Enix hate? The DQ games, especially V and VIII are really fucking good imo.


Back in the day I felt like there was a rivalry between Enix and Squaresoft, and I totally sided with the Squaresoft side.
I felt Squaresoft games had in general way more detailed and well executed story lines and characters.
And then, after the merger, the quality of Square games had only go down in my own eyes. So... nope, no likes for Enix.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Back in the day I felt like there was a rivalry between Enix and Squaresoft, and I totally sided with the Squaresoft side.
> I felt Squaresoft games had in general way more detailed and well executed story lines and characters.
> And then, after the merger, the quality of Square games had only go down in my own eyes. So... nope, no likes for Enix.



Completely agree, their quality have been spiraling downhill for years, ever since the merger. And the problem isn't just the company, it's partly the fans who buy their games. They seem utterly convinced that the games are masterpieces.  I know people who like FFXIII and I instantly lose respect for them as a gamer. Those games were junk RPGs not fit to be in any best of list in any article, anywhere. Nowadays their games are more looks than substance. And a pretty, dolled up FFVII isn't going to help them because that isn't good enough.

I don't like the look of a remake, because people don't want that. They want a 'from the ground up' remaster. They want the same damn game but everything brought into the modern age. DO You know how much work that is?! They can't use 18 year old assets, they have to literally make the game from scratch. It won't be the same soundtrack, gameplay or surroundings. FFVII was such a simple looking game, even for the time it was made that people wouldn't know what to think of a modern midgar. 

It'd be a massive undertaking and I think SE are biting off more than they can chew, just so they can spit it in their fans mouths. And you know what? Die hard fans will scoff it down because it's a remake. Real gamers who see games for what they are technically will see right through it.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

*G0R3Z:* I'm kind of in the camp that wants a remaster with voice acting but I'd love to see the CT-style battle system I suggested, new spells, new bosses, new items & a better translation. Naturally they can't please everyone and people are going to be nitpicky assholes but SE hasn't exactly been well regarded lately and fucking with FF7's original formula too much would be the final nail in the coffin for them in my opinion. Polish it, make the visuals amazing, improve the translation and add dual audio voice acting but make it recognizable as FF7. I am worried SE's gonna botch this big time though, and whatever they change, as long as it's a fun, highly polished game I'm cool with whatever.



sarkwalvein said:


> Back in the day I felt like there was a rivalry between Enix and Squaresoft, and I totally sided with the Squaresoft side.
> I felt Squaresoft games had in general way more detailed and well executed story lines and characters.
> And then, after the merger, the quality of Square games had only go down in my own eyes. So... nope, no likes for Enix.



I was always more of a Squaresoft guy too but I respcted Enix for their DQ games. Terranigma was a masterpiece as well although I know Enix just published it and Quintet did most if not all of the work. I totally agree that the merger damaged Square, but I'm not sure if it's fair to blame Enix. Sakaguchi and many other talented people leaving the company is what I think hurt SE the most, but I don't know many of the details. It's hard for me to believe modern SE has the talent or passion to do the original FFVII justice. I hope this remake turns out to be amazing, because remaking FF7 was/is SE's trump card, so they're desperate to get back on track/get their good reputation back. This is a massive gamble, and if this turns out to be a great remake, it'll make SE even more money than the original.

Prove me wrong, SE. Make this remake fucking awesome.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> *G0R3Z:* I'm kind of in the camp that wants a remaster with voice acting but I'd love to see the CT-style battle system I suggested, new spells, new bosses, new items & a better translation. Naturally they can't please everyone and people are going to be nitpicky assholes but SE hasn't exactly been well regarded lately and fucking with FF7's original formula too much would be the final nail in the coffin for them in my opinion. Polish it, make the visuals amazing, improve the translation and add dual audio voice acting but make it recognizable as FF7. I am worried SE's gonna botch this big time though, and whatever they change, as long as it's a fun, highly polished game I'm cool with whatever.



That's the problem - when was the last time SE had an RPG that was highly polished?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 19, 2015)

I need to see just one battle before I can have any feelings about this remake.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> That's the problem - when was the last time SE had an RPG that was highly polished?



Can't argue with you there man, which is why I'm worried that they're incapable of doing the original justice. I know the original's battle system is archaic by today's standards but it's still very fun/playable for me, but getting rid of random battles is a much needed change imo because there's no excuse for them to exist with the hardware they have available. I'm concerned that they're gonna spend way too much time on the graphics and ignore everything else.

edit:



T-hug said:


> I need to see just one battle before I can have any feelings about this remake.



Agreed, and excellent point.

I hope they make the game harder, but with the direction modern gaming is headed I doubt they'll do that, and they may even make it easier. The final boss should be on the same level as, say, Zeromous. Safer(is it supposed to be Seraph?) Sephiroth is WAY too easy much like Kefka and is really just a ripoff of Kefka with a really long, cool looking supermove that blows up the solar system.

If SE changes a lot of stuff, I won't mind unless it's for the worse like adding day 1 DLC bullshit, making it easier, fucking with the story/characters too much(especially censorship) or rushing it out without ironing out bugs and such. This remake means a lot to a lot of people so it needs to be made with the utmost care and respect.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> People really misunderstand what a 'remake' and what a 'remaster' is. Remastered would be if they polished the graphics and left it as is. IT's a remake, they're remaking it all, battle system included.


Untrue. We're not going to be seeing the exact same character models as we've always seen are we, I suspect we'll get a complete graphical replacement, which is enough to use the word 'remake' in itself. Technically they only need to change the graphics and still call it a remake: they could still leave the battle system entirely the same as it was.  I'm not saying we'll see anything remaining as is of course, guess we'll just have to see... I care not about this game yet anyway, don't think we're gonna see it until Holiday 2016 at the very earliest...


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

I want them to keep it ATB-based but eliminate the need for random battles and separate battle screens. That's why I think Chrono Trigger's system is a perfect template for SE to start with, and 2 and 3-way combination attacks would be really cool. Speed it up, make it more exciting but keep the ATB core intact. All enemies should be visible on screen and fighting them should generally be optional, although of course there will be plenty of mandatory battles.

A remaster is something like MGS3 HD(same game, just upscaled) while FFIV DS is a proper remake, for example. A remaster would maybe improve the translation and upscale/filter the pre-rendered BGs, but everything else would be the same. It doesn't have to be a completely different game to be considered a remake.



mightymuffy said:


> Untrue. We're not going to be seeing the exact same character models as we've always seen are we, I suspect we'll get a complete graphical replacement, which is enough to use the word 'remake' in itself. Technically they only need to change the graphics and still call it a remake: they could still leave the battle system entirely the same as it was.  I'm not saying we'll see anything remaining as is of course, guess we'll just have to see... I care not about this game yet anyway, don't think we're gonna see it until Holiday 2016 at the very earliest...



While I hope it doesn't get delayed like FFXIII VS/XV, SE needs to take their sweet fucking time on this remake and do it right. Naturally there's no way to please all the fanboys but if this game is remade with respect, passion and polish, I think fans will generally love and accept it. Rushing it out would obviously be a huge mistake.

Lastly, I know "Aerith" is supposed to sound like "Earth" but I'm always gonna call her Aeris. Bring it on


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> Untrue. We're not going to be seeing the exact same character models as we've always seen are we, I suspect we'll get a complete graphical replacement, which is enough to use the word 'remake' in itself. Technically they only need to change the graphics and still call it a remake: they could still leave the battle system entirely the same as it was.  I'm not saying we'll see anything remaining as is of course, guess we'll just have to see... I care not about this game yet anyway, don't think we're gonna see it until Holiday 2016 at the very earliest...



You also misunderstand. It isn't even just a 'replacement'. They can't reuse ANY of FFVII's assets because of modern game making systems. They have to literally remake every inch and cranny of the game. But people want the same damn game but with modern models and graphics. HAving the same battle system is possible, but it isn't exactly modern. I think SE is going to mess this 'remake' up. The only reason they're doing it is because nobody believes in them anymore, it's not like they're that committed.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> You also misunderstand. It isn't even just a 'replacement'. They can't reuse ANY of FFVII's assets because of modern game making systems. They have to literally remake every inch and cranny of the game. But people want the same damn game but with modern models and graphics. HAving the same battle system is possible, but it isn't exactly modern. I think SE is going to mess this 'remake' up. The only reason they're doing it is because nobody believes in them anymore, it's not like they're that committed.



I agree that this remake is a desperation move on SE's part but I think they have no choice but to commit to it fully unless they want to go under as a company. FF7 was Squaresoft's most popular game ever so they will probably at least TRY to make this an awesome remake. I'm skeptical that SE can pull off a good remake as well but if they don't even try and just rush out some turd with pretty graphics, they're fucked and they know it. SE's stupid but not THAT stupid imo.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 19, 2015)

With how SE has been handling themselves for the past decade, I'm very weary as to how this game will turn out. They've changed so much since the original PS1 release that I'm afraid that they'll change the game as well, insomuch that it'll end up being a steaming pile of beautifully-rendered crap. I'm real tempted just to go on Steam and pick up the 2012 port for cheap. If this remake turns out to be great, I'll end up getting it for my PC.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't know who it was that said this but, "I wanted a FF7 remake... but not by the Square of today". I won't be surprised if the original team who worked on FF7 look back at the source code and "do a George Lucas" and change so much things beyond just graphics and music. Maybe even rewrite the storyline to fit the canon.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 19, 2015)

Harsky said:


> I don't know who it was that said this but, "I wanted a FF7 remake... but not by the Square of today". I won't be surprised if the original team who worked on FF7 look back at the source code and "do a George Lucas" and change so much things beyond just graphics and music. *Maybe even rewrite the storyline to fit the canon.*



That's exactly what they're going to do though.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of the 'classic' Final Fantasy games. Put it this way, I've been wearing my Soldier First Class dog tag around my neck so long that the original silver coating has completely eroded off, it's now bronze.  I'm also wearing my Balamb Garden SeeD Academy Class of '99 t shirt while I type this. So...yeah, I'm excited.......BUT!

To my mind the Final Fantasy series has by and large been a steaming puddle of monkey wank ever since Hironobu Sakaguchi split off to form Mistwalker. At the same time, Mistwalker came right out of nowhere with classic after classic. Doesn't take a genius to see where the talent was in that relationship.  I just hope the knuckleheads at Square Enix recognize that they don't need to reinvent the wheel here, they don't need to innovate for the sake of innovation, this is a project for long term fans. They don't need to alter the story, it was fine first time, they don't need to make any major changes, if they absolutely must change the battle system I say go with the new Dissidia system, it's designed for 3 fighters anyway and it'd certainly make the game nice and flashy for the low brow 'bro gamer' crowd who aren't interested in story or character, they just want something sparkly to distract them from how lame they are.  Like jingling a bunch of keys in front of a baby. Cloud is absolutely NOT to go full emo from the start, that wasn't how the original plot worked, and frankly everyone hates Emo Angsty Cloud anyway. Not sure why Japan thinks we all love angsty crying protagonists but THEY'RE WRONG ON EVERY LEVEL. 

Aside from that, keep censorship out of this because it's bullshit anyway, especially the double standards regarding sex and violence. Show someone getting sliced in half and guts spilling everywhere, no problem. Show a bit of side boob, the whole world goes apeshit. You do know we need sex to survive as a species, right? And if there are any corporate shenanigans on this one, like stuff being stripped out to be sold as DLC (basically I expect all the content from the original game to be present and available right out of the box, anything extra as DLC, go ahead) then I may just take my replica Buster Sword over to Square Enix headquarters and just go full blown Limit Break on their faces.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> That's exactly what they're going to do though.


No. Please. No.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> No. Please. No.



I'd love them to write in Advent children as part of the game - it'd make a fantastic addition as people have been begging for a dedicated game.  Maybe i'm wrong though - I'd hate for them to stick to the "everything as it should" approach. I'd like them to take some liberties and add some points into the plot, more side quests, expand into more antagonists etc.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 19, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> No. Please. No.



They already announced they are though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 19, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> They already announced they are though.


Oh... well... just turn Cloud into another emotionally deficient late squareenix character wannabe... why japan... not cool...


Blaze163 said:


> Cloud is absolutely NOT to go full emo from the start, that wasn't how the original plot worked, and frankly everyone hates Emo Angsty Cloud anyway. Not sure why Japan thinks we all love angsty crying protagonists but THEY'RE WRONG ON EVERY LEVEL.


^THIS so many times.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 19, 2015)

either it will be the best thing ever. or it'l completely butcher a game i hold very dear.
i can see it going either way so i don't know how to feel about it. i really really really hope they remake it word for word. no content cut, no jokes removed, no changes to the story. no changes to the combat system. just remake it with new graphics/audio.

i know they'l have to change how some things work of course, with the change in graphic systems. but they need to get the core feeling, atmosphere, and gameplay of it right or it's just not gonna work.



chartube12 said:


> They already announced they are though.


link?


----------



## Walker D (Jun 19, 2015)

Cloud will be a whiny Emo in the FF7 remake?!


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

Walker D said:


> Cloud will be a whiny Emo in the FF7 remake?!


With Square-enix's current trend of doing exactly that, most likely.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 19, 2015)

Hopefully the combat changes they're eluding to means it'll fit more with FFXV. That would be fantastic. VII had a pretty solid system as is, but turn based combat is so archaic that barely anyone can pull it off properly, aside from Atlus.

Still would've rather seen Crisis Core remade. Zack is an infinitely better character and the story of CC was way more interesting. Genesis kicks the shit out of Sephiroth. They were both nuts, but Genesis was a much better tasting brand of nuts.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Hopefully the combat changes they're eluding to means it'll fit more with FFXV. That would be fantastic. VII had a pretty solid system as is, but turn based combat is so archaic that barely anyone can pull it off properly, aside from Atlus.
> 
> Still would've rather seen Crisis Core remade. Zack is an infinitely better character and the story of CC was way more interesting. Genesis kicks the shit out of Sephiroth. They were both nuts, but Genesis was a much better tasting brand of nuts.



True, Sephiroth just wanted to be near his mummy, then it sort of took it from there. Kind of sad, really.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Turn based might make everyone orgasm with nostalgia, but it's not something you'd put into a modern AAA release.



Because bravely default sucked and flopped. 

I agree with the emo part though. They'd have to either completely restructure the plot, just make him a bit quiet but not emo till later on, or just make him emo the whole time and make a complete mess.

90% chance they're going with option 3, because who cares about writing a good story. Let's just make it look cool.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> True, Sephiroth just wanted to be near his mummy, then it sort of took it from there. Kind of sad, really.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 19, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> Because bravely default sucked and flopped.
> 
> I agree with the emo part though. They'd have to either completely restructure the plot, just make him a bit quiet but not emo till later on, or just make him emo the whole time and make a complete mess.
> 
> 90% chance they're going with option 3, because who cares about writing a good story. Let's just make it look cool.



Because Bravely default is a portable game. Portable games are much more acceptable to have turn based systems so they're easy to pick up and play. Standards are much different for a full console release.

I'm also pretty sure of what you said too - They're going to invest most of the development into graphics and effects and the rest of it will just be a mess.

Although once it hits PC, most of the problems people have will have mods I'm sure. They do tend to structure their games poorly, easy for modders to exploit.

Although again, likely they're going to use Steve Burton (cloud in Kingdom hearts and advent children) as Cloud's Voice actor. Then there'll be no fixing his emo sound. Burton makes him sound like a gloomy mess.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 19, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Because Bravely default is a portable game. Portable games are much more acceptable to have turn based systems so they're easy to pick up and play. Standards are much different for a full console release.



Which is a shame. I suppose Ni No Kuni doesn't qualify as AAA? 

Turn based systems are built around strategy of moves, whereas whatever they have today is just designed to move fast and keep up the flow of the game. "don't do anything that'll take the players out of the game" seems to be the mantra, as well as "let's make sure to keep the player engaged and not get bored". Which is fine and all, but they're doing a crap job with balancing that and the whole "carefully thinking about your next move" thing. It's not just nostalgia that makes me want the turn-based system, it's the winning with a strategy of my choosing. Or something like that. 

On the plus side, the graphics are going to be amazing. and with a PC release, there could always be mods that'll do...something. Okay, my optimism is running a bit dry now.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jun 20, 2015)

I actually think Bravely Default was a good game, totally different from  final fantasy series (really didn't know square-enix created it). I haven't played Bravely Second.  

As for how they will remake FF7, I think it just needs a graphical redesign, battle system was fine, story was fine, just update the graphics to todays gaming hardware.  Man if they could remake FF6........

I started playing FF back in the SNES days and played all of Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana, Secret of Evermore...etc..etc..
Those were some good games, well not evermore though.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 20, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> link?



There are a few articles ign posted to facebook with statements by Square Enix, stating the story will be altered to fit the timeline created by the prequel and sequels.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 20, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> Which is a shame. I suppose Ni No Kuni doesn't qualify as AAA?
> 
> Turn based systems are built around strategy of moves, whereas whatever they have today is just designed to move fast and keep up the flow of the game. "don't do anything that'll take the players out of the game" seems to be the mantra, as well as "let's make sure to keep the player engaged and not get bored". Which is fine and all, but they're doing a crap job with balancing that and the whole "carefully thinking about your next move" thing. It's not just nostalgia that makes me want the turn-based system, it's the winning with a strategy of my choosing. Or something like that.
> 
> On the plus side, the graphics are going to be amazing. and with a PC release, there could always be mods that'll do...something. Okay, my optimism is running a bit dry now.



Technically no, Ni No Kuni is an AAA quality game in my opinion, it didn't have millions upon millions of dollars funding it. I personally think more RPGs should be more like Ni No Kuni, that game is a masterpiece.  Level-5 is a fantastic company who churns out consistantly good titles, like professor layton, inazuma eleven games, white knight chronicles and rogue galaxy among others. I don't think i've ever played a bad RPG from them. Their ethics are top-notch too, always sticking to their promises - SE could learn a lot from them.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, so far it's been pretty well established in interviews that you can find across various sites that the story is going to be altered in places, that the combat engine won't be the exact same thing (it wasn't said exactly how much it would change though), but that staple moments from the original like cross dressing cloud will still be part of it.

Personally I'm hoping for quite a few alterations. I know I'm in a minority apparently that didn't play FF7 at just the right time for it to be a fond memory loaded with nostalgia of a better time, but I think the original game kind of sucks. The story is pathetic (though nothing will fix that), the combat is the slowest of the three PS1 games, materia eliminated the idea of characters having roles, instead making it so every character could be essentially a carbon copy of another, and it otherwise didn't feel very fun. The game felt like an experimental grindfest, and although I played it when the game wasn't terribly old yet, not even young me could really get into it. Much like today, I found games like FF9 and Legend of Dragoon to be far better experiences.

Edit: By the way, Ni No Kuni is a hybrid action turn based system. You still have to constantly keep yourself moving, especially in boss fights, and although you press a button and an action happens, it isn't as if you have to stand there and take an attack unless you choose to duke it out with a familiar or otherwise. It's something closer to the Tales battle system than the old school turn based system.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Yeah, so far it's been pretty well established in interviews that you can find across various sites that the story is going to be altered in places, that the combat engine won't be the exact same thing (it wasn't said exactly how much it would change though), but that staple moments from the original like cross dressing cloud will still be part of it.
> 
> Personally I'm hoping for quite a few alterations. I know I'm in a minority apparently that didn't play FF7 at just the right time for it to be a fond memory loaded with nostalgia of a better time, but I think the original game kind of sucks. The story is pathetic (though nothing will fix that), the combat is the slowest of the three PS1 games, materia eliminated the idea of characters having roles, instead making it so every character could be essentially a carbon copy of another, and it otherwise didn't feel very fun. The game felt like an experimental grindfest, and although I played it when the game wasn't terribly old yet, not even young me could really get into it. Much like today, I found games like FF9 and Legend of Dragoon to be far better experiences.
> 
> Edit: By the way, Ni No Kuni is a hybrid action turn based system. You still have to constantly keep yourself moving, especially in boss fights, and although you press a button and an action happens, it isn't as if you have to stand there and take an attack unless you choose to duke it out with a familiar or otherwise. It's something closer to the Tales battle system than the old school turn based system.



I basically agree in the gameplay aspects. I grew up with it, but i'm not shallow enough to let it sway me. I see the game for what it really was - a beginner's RPG. It was simple, did away with any class system because westerners thought classes were too complicated at the time. FF8 had this same problem with the junction system, all characters were carbon copies. 

And that's what i like about Ni no Kuni and the Tales games in fact. I like both series' gameplay and battle system but Ni no kuni had what FF can't seem to do - make you feel for a game. It was an emotional journey where you actually feel attached to the whimsical characters.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope they are making it a big remake, both graphically and battle system.
Am I the only one?

I hope that, with the new console's power, they will not simply copy every town's map and make it in 3D. or the overworld identical size but just adding textures.
I would gladly see a bigger free roaming 3D world (not just a flat plain to go from Midgar to Chocobo farm, but actual relief, mountains, caves, etc.), bigger town's maps (not just 4 houses per town in the background), renewed battles (chrono trigger/Star ocean 5 style) either ATB or semi-ATB (other characters could act on their own while you control one). It's hard to make something not turn based when you need to control multiple characters at the same time.
Materia was a fine system, and I Largely prefer "cloned characters" than fucking FF10 locked path sphere system with bad and unuseful skills. Let the player choose how to buff his characters and how to play battles!

As long as the main story is the same, I don't see any issue with this remake.
They could even add more story to it (crisis? cerberus?)

I don't feel like "keeping the graphical style" is needed here.
I'm more nostalgic to pixel art in FF6, where developers tried their hardest to make small sprites looking good. But for an old, first try in 3D flat and almost untextured models, I really don't have nostalgia.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> People really misunderstand what a 'remake' and what a 'remaster' is. Remastered would be if they polished the graphics and left it as is. IT's a remake, they're remaking it all, battle system included. It's a given materia will be there as a staple of the core game but I actually welcome an FFXV style battle system. Turn based might make everyone orgasm with nostalgia, but it's not something you'd put into a modern AAA release.
> 
> Also, people are underestimating how much they'll change. I'll play it to see how they handle things like mini games (if they even include them). Can you see the modern SE designed cloud riding a chocobo or crossdressing? Can you see that emo doing any of that? I certainly can't. The old game he was sarcastic, snarky and full of one liners - the modern interpretation is nothing like that and he's become more depressing in recent years, in Kingdom hearts and other spin offs, like advent children, crisis core etc. I can see this game being gritty and more adult in nature - people need to stop fooling themselves that it will be 'the same game with shinier graphics'.


They are not going to change it too much, they'd get a mob of angry fans with torches and pitchforks outside their headquarters, and they know it. If they removed the turn-based battles I would be at the front of that mob, asking for the head of the project leader.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

To be fair with FFX, it was shit. It was Hallway Simulator 1.0. They did offer an alternative level progression system though that offered more path customizing, at least in the remake (and I presume on some edition prior to the remake). It didn't save the game from being shit, but at least it gave options.


The Real Jdbye said:


> They are not going to change it too much, they'd get a mob of angry fans with torches and pitchforks outside their headquarters, and they know it. If they removed the turn-based battles I would be at the front of that mob, asking for the head of the project leader.


The project director is the same guy who directs all of the Kingdom Hearts games. I would presume it will be more action based. It may still be turn based in nature, but I'm guessing it will only vaguely resemble the original system.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> To be fair with FFX, it was shit. It was Hallway Simulator 1.0. They did offer an alternative level progression system though that offered more path customizing, at least in the remake (and I presume on some edition prior to the remake). It didn't save the game from being shit, but at least it gave options.
> 
> The project director is the same guy who directs all of the Kingdom Hearts games. I would presume it will be more action based. It may still be turn based in nature, but I'm guessing it will only vaguely resemble the original system.


Changing the game a lot wouldn't make much sense though, it wouldn't be FF7 anymore, it would be a spinoff of FF7 like Crisis Core etc.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Changing the game a lot wouldn't make much sense though, it wouldn't be FF7 anymore, it would be a spinoff of FF7 like Crisis Core etc.


As long as it contains the story, characters, and settings, it is FF7. It's a mistake to think that the battle system makes the game when the battle system was one of the most generic parts of the original experience. It isn't as if they'll abandon materia either, and it isn't like it requires an old turn based system to pull it off. Something more akin to the Tales system would probably be ideal, although what I've seen of Star Ocean 5, a system like that (similar to Chrono Trigger) would work well too.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> As long as it contains the story, characters, and settings, it is FF7. It's a mistake to think that the battle system makes the game when the battle system was one of the most generic parts of the original experience. It isn't as if they'll abandon materia either, and it isn't like it requires an old turn based system to pull it off. Something more akin to the Tales system would probably be ideal, although what I've seen of Star Ocean 5, a system like that (similar to Chrono Trigger) would work well too.


It's a mistake to think that the story is the only thing that matters too. It's a combination of everything coming together to create the perfect game (as perfect as something can be in this imperfect world, anyway), change the game too much and you'll disrupt that formula and the game will be inferior compared to the original.

I have nothing against the Tales games, but FF7 isn't a Tales game, and they shouldn't turn it into one.
A system like Chrono Trigger would work fine though, it wouldn't really change anything gameplay-wise but it would just make battles more streamlined.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's a mistake to think that the story is the only thing that matters too. It's a combination of everything coming together to create the perfect game (as perfect as something can be in this imperfect world, anyway), change the game too much and you'll disrupt that formula and the game will be inferior compared to the original.


I don't think changing the battle system will disrupt things. If anything, keeping anything too similar to the old game would be jarring and hinder a lot of what can be brought with this remade experience. I don't want random encounters, and if possible, I don't even want separate battle screens. I want a seamless integration of combat to make the experience more fluid. It can still be turn based to some degree, but a lot of aspects of the archaic turn based system can go straight to old game hell where they belong. At the same time, I don't want something like FFXII either, where they managed to make the entrance into battles seamless by axing random encounters, but it was still totally turn based I hit you, you hit me, battle position doesn't matter.

Now, if they want to borrow from FFXII for FFVII's battle system, that could work. For example, you had a lot of options for setting up your teammates to act in very particular ways so that it wasn't necessary to be in full control of them all of the time. I don't want them to make it so you can just set up auto battle though and basically go make a sandwich and watch a show during an extended boss encounter, which was exactly what you could do with the XII system.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I don't think changing the battle system will disrupt things. If anything, keeping anything too similar to the old game would be jarring and hinder a lot of what can be brought with this remade experience. I don't want random encounters, and if possible, I don't even want separate battle screens. I want a seamless integration of combat to make the experience more fluid. It can still be turn based to some degree, but a lot of aspects of the archaic turn based system can go straight to old game hell where they belong. At the same time, I don't want something like FFXII either, where they managed to make the entrance into battles seamless by axing random encounters, but it was still totally turn based I hit you, you hit me, battle position doesn't matter.
> 
> Now, if they want to borrow from FFXII for FFVII's battle system, that could work. For example, you had a lot of options for setting up your teammates to act in very particular ways so that it wasn't necessary to be in full control of them all of the time. I don't want them to make it so you can just set up auto battle though and basically go make a sandwich and watch a show during an extended boss encounter, which was exactly what you could do with the XII system.


But you fail to realize that FF7 is loved for what it is. By changing that, they would lose all the original fans. They might gain some new ones, but this is first and foremost fan service.
You might not be a fan of the turn based system, but a lot of people are. It's one of the big reasons why I hate the later Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> But you fail to realize that FF7 is loved for what it is. By changing that, they would lose all the original fans. They might gain some new ones, but this is first and foremost fan service.
> You might not be a fan of the turn based system, but a lot of people are. It's one of the big reasons why I hate the later Final Fantasy games.


It may be first and foremost fan service, but you have to remember that a lot of people were born after FF7 released who didn't really start gaming until this last generation, but will be in their teens anticipating this game. They didn't grow up with that turn based system, and odds are they won't like it much. You can't discount these people either. There are just as many potential new customers, if not more, than there are old fans who are guaranteed to agree with everything about the remake and purchase it. I mean, you have to recognize that FF7 released in 1997. The game is only four years younger than myself. Since 1997, a lot of new gamers have come to be who either missed the PS1 generation entirely, or have little interest in older games like FF7.

As I've mentioned before, pandering to nostalgia endlessly will ultimately create a mediocre product that fans may appreciate, but that will most likely fail to captivate and create new fans. You have to recognize that quite a few fans look forward to a changed battle system too. They recognize that, at least as it was, the FF7 system has no place in modern gaming. Now consider if 50% of potential customers are FF7 fans who played the game before, 50% of potential customers are new to the FF7 experience, and 25% of the original 50% of FF7 fans want at least a heavily augmented battle system, it makes much more sense to appeal to 75% than it does to work tirelessly to appeal to the 25%. Granted, I pulled these numbers out of my ass and I could be way off base, but I feel altering the battle system in a significant way will result in a net positive rather than a net negative.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> You have to recognize that quite a few fans look forward to a changed battle system too. They recognize that, at least as it was, the FF7 system has no place in modern gaming.


I dunno about that.
Bravely Default and Golden Sun Dark Dawn seemed to do pretty well. I would even say that the Djinn system has a lot of similarities to the materia system.
There is definitely a place for classic turn-based JRPGs in modern gaming. I hate that there are hardly any of them anymore though  It's the only type of RPG I play.
They seem to only be released on handhelds nowadays.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I dunno about that.
> Bravely Default and Golden Sun Dark Dawn seemed to do pretty well.
> There is definitely a place for classic turn-based JRPGs in modern gaming. I hate that there are hardly any of them anymore though  It's the only type of RPG I play.


And their place is on handhelds that can't quite handle a more action based system yet. The DS tried and did okay in some games, but ultimately turn based was a better choice for the dated hardware. For the 3DS, I dunno, it's capable, but SE doesn't want to seem to try very hard on the 3DS so they stick with the turn based system probably just to cut down on development time. Hell, even now, some recent Vita titles from Japan are more traditional turn based, and the Vita is a system more than capable of pulling off action based combat systems. Traditional turn based is just easier to get away with on handhelds because people don't expect handheld systems to be beyond it yet. On the other hand, they expect especially current gen home consoles to be far, far beyond it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> And their place is on handhelds that can't quite handle a more action based system yet. The DS tried and did okay in some games, but ultimately turn based was a better choice for the dated hardware. For the 3DS, I dunno, it's capable, but SE doesn't want to seem to try very hard on the 3DS so they stick with the turn based system probably just to cut down on development time. Hell, even now, some recent Vita titles from Japan are more traditional turn based, and the Vita is a system more than capable of pulling off action based combat systems. Traditional turn based is just easier to get away with on handhelds because people don't expect handheld systems to be beyond it yet. On the other hand, they expect especially current gen home consoles to be far, far beyond it.


Does it matter what platform it's on? It still shows that people like turn-based RPGs and still find them fun. They wouldn't be any less fun if they were on a home console rather than a handheld.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Does it matter what platform it's on? It still shows that people like turn-based RPGs and still find them fun. They wouldn't be any less fun if they were on a home console rather than a handheld.


It really does matter. Handhelds and home consoles demand different experiences. If anything, people are looking for even more console based experiences to be on handhelds, not the other way around. I mean, when was the last time you saw somebody say "but if they had just gone with a traditional turn based system over this action based system, the game would have been so much better"? I'd wager either never, or from somebody still very grounded in the nostalgia of late 90s and early 2000s video games. And if you reference a modern Final Fantasy game, trust me, the battle system was fine all things considered; everything else was the mess.

To put it in perspective, handheld games are designed largely with the idea of the on-the-go gamer in mind. The on-the-go gamer benefits from the ability to stop mid-battle and hop right back into it like all they did was hit the pause button no matter how much time passes. With an action game, it can feel off to stop mid-battle to do something and come back later trying to get the flow of battle back. With a turn based system, it's just a matter of selecting your next move. That isn't necessary on a home console. You're not playing a home console on the go, and thus the conveniences of a more on-the-go battle system disappear. What people desire when sitting in front of their big TV isn't a game that feels like it came out of the late 90s. They want a game that feels new. They want a game that feels modern. Modern is an action based battle system. New is giving it that unique touch that fits the particular game it's a part of. They intend to sit down for maybe upwards of five or six hours at a time and just play the game. With that in mind, the idea of creating a system the benefits more bite sized gaming becomes an unnecessary hindrance.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> It really does matter. Handhelds and home consoles demand different experiences. If anything, people are looking for even more console based experiences to be on handhelds, not the other way around. I mean, when was the last time you saw somebody say "but if they had just gone with a traditional turn based system over this action based system, the game would have been so much better"? I'd wager either never, or from somebody still very grounded in the nostalgia of late 90s and early 2000s video games. And if you reference a modern Final Fantasy game, trust me, the battle system was fine all things considered; everything else was the mess.
> 
> To put it in perspective, handheld games are designed largely with the idea of the on-the-go gamer in mind. The on-the-go gamer benefits from the ability to stop mid-battle and hop right back into it like all they did was hit the pause button no matter how much time passes. With an action game, it can feel off to stop mid-battle to do something and come back later trying to get the flow of battle back. With a turn based system, it's just a matter of selecting your next move. That isn't necessary on a home console. You're not playing a home console on the go, and thus the conveniences of a more on-the-go battle system disappear. What people desire when sitting in front of their big TV isn't a game that feels like it came out of the late 90s. They want a game that feels new. They want a game that feels modern. Modern is an action based battle system. New is giving it that unique touch that fits the particular game it's a part of. They intend to sit down for maybe upwards of five or six hours at a time and just play the game. With that in mind, the idea of creating a system the benefits more bite sized gaming becomes an unnecessary hindrance.


Ehh. I played FF13 for a while, and while it was pretty bad all around, the battle system itself was pretty bad too. It was oversimplified and dumbed down to the extreme, so much that I'm not sure it can even be called an RPG.

It's funny how you say people sit down and play action RPGs for 5-6 hours at a time. I could easily do that with a good turn-based RPG (that music, mmm) but with an action RPG I would be bored after the first hour


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Ehh. I played FF13 for a while, and while it was pretty bad all around, the battle system itself was pretty bad too. It was oversimplified and dumbed down to the extreme, so much that I'm not sure it can even be called an RPG.


Like I said, the battle system was fairly okay compared to everything else in the 13 trilogy. I mean, the fact that the battle system is the one passable thing about the games speaks quite a bit for how they are as a whole, but either way, I don't foresee at least the initial 13 battle system coming back. At the same time, the 13-3 battle system is made for a single character, so they can't exactly adapt that either. The only one that might really work is if the XV system is good, and they choose to adapt that.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 20, 2015)

I've already got my torch and fork ready - if they mess up with the battle system I'll be buying the ticket to Tokyo in a blink.

FF7 is perfect as it is in most of its aspects, messing with it would be an heresy.

If they were to use "Final Fantasy 12"'s (sorry, but that's not a Final Fantasy game to me) battle system, I'm not sure what I'd end up doing. Probably burn down my PC in rage or something.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 20, 2015)

raulpica said:


> I've already got my torch and fork ready - if they mess up with the battle system I'll be buying the ticket to Tokyo in a blink..


i completely agree. i've been wanting to play a modern RPG with an ATB battle system like 7,8,9 used for months now. if they make it another battle system like ff12/13/15 i'm gonna be very annoyed. it's not that they're bad FF's or even bad battle systems. it's just that i want to have full control over every character in my party like i did in 7,8,9. i'm sick of only controlling one character and having the rest on AI.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

raulpica said:


> I've already got my torch and fork ready - if they mess up with the battle system I'll be buying the ticket to Tokyo in a blink.
> 
> FF7 is perfect as it is in most of its aspects, messing with it would be an heresy.
> 
> If they were to use "Final Fantasy 12"'s (sorry, but that's not a Final Fantasy game to me) battle system, I'm not sure what I'd end up doing. Probably burn down my PC in rage or something.


Totally agree, and count me in 


dimmidice said:


> i completely agree. i've been wanting to play a modern RPG with an ATB battle system like 7,8,9 used for months now. if they make it another battle system like ff12/13/15 i'm gonna be very annoyed. it's not that they're bad FF's or even bad battle systems. it's just that i want to have full control over every character in my party like i did in 7,8,9. i'm sick of only controlling one character and having the rest on AI.


If you haven't played Blue Dragon (on 360) yet, give it a try, it's not ATB but it's the game most reminiscent of the old Final Fantasy games in recent times. Awesome soundtrack (Nobuo Uematsu), job system with ability slots similar to Bravely Default, and honestly the best RPG I have played since the PSX. It's pretty much Final Fantasy under a different name, and I loved it. In fact, I feel like replaying it now


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 20, 2015)

i don't got a 360. should get one one of these days, lots of rpgs i want to play on it.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Like I said, the battle system was fairly okay compared to everything else in the 13 trilogy. I mean, the fact that the battle system is the one passable thing about the games speaks quite a bit for how they are as a whole, but either way, I don't foresee at least the initial 13 battle system coming back. At the same time, the 13-3 battle system is made for a single character, so they can't exactly adapt that either. The only one that might really work is if the XV system is good, and they choose to adapt that.



I agree, XV's system is really shaping up to be quite something. The ability to switch characters in the middle of battle would be a good idea, to implement some nice combos. We can only play as noctis in the demo, but I would think you'd be able to switch characters.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 20, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> I agree, XV's system is really shaping up to be quite something. The ability to switch characters in the middle of battle would be a good idea, to implement some nice combos. We can only play as noctis in the demo, but I would think you'd be able to switch characters.


The demo is definitely early beta material at best, so I'd guess that the demo is lacking some features the final battle system will have. I actually haven't had the chance to play the XV demo myself, but just what I've seen makes me think the XV system might be the only truly good fit for the VII remake if they can pull off the party system right.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 20, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> The demo is definitely early beta material at best, so I'd guess that the demo is lacking some features the final battle system will have. I actually haven't had the chance to play the XV demo myself, but just what I've seen makes me think the XV system might be the only truly good fit for the VII remake if they can pull off the party system right.



I've played most of it and it does seem to fit, especially since FFVII is set as one of the most 'modern' in terms of its industrial, dank design. Some of the fights could be intense, fighting monsters in the wilds and close-quarters in the streets of midgar. I personally hope they don't keep a turn based system just for nostalgia. XV's gameplay really is that exciting.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 20, 2015)

This certainly won't be a day 1 purchase for me, that's for sure. I need to actually see footage of the full game and hear some average user reviews.(because gaming "journalists" are all paid off hacks)

This is just coming from my ass but I'd say it's like 60% they'll fuck this up royally and piss everyone off and 40% that this will actually be a cool remake. It's very difficult to be optimistic about modern day SE, especially since FF started going to shit after IX, although one could argue that X & XII were pretty good. I personally didn't like X though because it was the prototype they used to make 13 imo. I also thought the characters were ridiculous and I found the ending funny because I HATED Tidus+X-2 was a shit game with a good battle system. XII was a good game but not really FF. However, it was better than X imo.

IX was the last classic FF game and I agree with those that said the series has gone to shit ever since Sakaguchi left and formed Mistwalker. I'm afraid they're gonna change too much, censor the base game, and add in way too much nonsense from the side games and ruin the overall experience. I also disagree with those who want it to be an action game like XV. I don't see any problem with my suggestion about making it like Chrono Trigger, eliminating random battles/separate screens, adding combination attacks and generally speeding up & polishing the ATB system as much as possible. Turn based does not = archaic; it's simply another style of gameplay that a lot of people, namely old-school FF fans from the NES-PS1 days enjoy a great deal when it's done right. Yes I know ATB isn't full turn-based but you get my point.

I'm mostly suggesting CT-style because there's no need for random battles and the enemy should be visible on the field, but also because that game is FUN. CT's take on active time battle still hasn't been surpassed, imo. Take that, refine it, make it more elaborate and that should satisfy older people like me and I think newer fans would enjoy it quite a bit as well.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 20, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> This is just coming from my ass but I'd say it's like 60% *99.9999%* they'll fuck this up royally and piss everyone off and 40% *0.0001%* that this will actually be a cool remake.


I'm gonna go out on a limb here but I think anything short of 200 continuous hours of orgasmic perfection will be deemed blasphemy. It's all-or-nothing, but on a far more extreme scale, simply because this is one of the more iconic ones which fans have been craving for years. And of course, with great powers massive hype comes great responsibility heightened expectations.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 20, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> i don't got a 360. should get one one of these days, lots of rpgs i want to play on it.


Used ones are so cheap on eBay they're almost free. It's a good time to buy one


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 20, 2015)

Eh, I know they'll have the whole "yeah, you don't actually control anyone but the main character" thing going for them, but I'm not looking forward to it. 

I really enjoyed the Tales games, or at least tales of symphonia, but that was a completely new experience. That was tales of symphonia, and it gave that game a unique feel. When recreating a game like this, you're trying to keep that same feel of the old and update it. Doing a "yeah, that was fun, but now for something completely different!" makes me disgruntled.

I don't care about them changing things. We want them to change things. I'm just curious if they understand what it was that made people really enjoy the game despite its many many flaws. Was it the flaws that made it charming? Was it the newness of the "modern" departure from the fantasy settings of previous games? Was it the coolness of the move to 3d?

I'm gonna guess they're just going to make everything super dreary and over-the-top. Kind of how DC does with their movies that no one loves (except batman movies). I think we'd love a Marvel approach, but I doubt that's going to happen. Basically, I suspect it's going to be FFXV, but just loaded with a redone FF7 scenario steeped in angst.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 21, 2015)

I just tried FF7 on PSX again, damn that french translation .... and someone was paid to do that? I didn't remember that was that bad. Almost all sentences don't make any sense, it's like they translated word for word, without playing the game, not knowing the context.
The tutorial for running "press X to run" is translated to "push X to start".
A lot of english words can have different translation based on context, and they always picked the wrong one. it's a pain to play in French.

Hopefully, new games have a lot better localization teams and the remake will be better.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 21, 2015)

Vipera said:


> So you are going to play a game you desperately want but you are going to pirate it if the game has DLCs or microtransactions you will never use. What a hypocrite.


I miss the good ol' days when boycotting actually something meant not consuming a product or indulging in a service.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 22, 2015)

Vipera said:


> So you are going to play a game you desperately want but you are going to pirate it if the game has DLCs or microtransactions you will never use. What a hypocrite.



Hypothetically if I were to pirate it, I wouldn't be giving them any money now would I? If it's just cosmetic stuff that has no impact on the story I'll simply not buy the DLC, but if it's story-based DLC that actually means something I'll either boycott it entirely or download it. I don't see an issue with that, but I should have specified what my limit was earlier. I hate DLC period, but if it's nonsensical stuff like costumes then I'll just ignore it.

As long as I'm not giving SE any money I'm still technically boycotting their game, even if I download it. Financially speaking, they're getting nothing so calm down. If it's just superficial stuff though and not meaningful content(assuming the remake is decent) I'll buy it and boycott the DLC. I also don't see the point of trying to start an argument with me just for the sake of arguing. You have no financial argument to make, and if I'm going to feel guilty about something it's certainly not gonna be downloading a game that I would otherwise boycott; the financial effect is the same.



raulpica said:


> I've already got my torch and fork ready - if they mess up with the battle system I'll be buying the ticket to Tokyo in a blink.
> 
> FF7 is perfect as it is in most of its aspects, messing with it would be an heresy.
> 
> If they were to use "Final Fantasy 12"'s (sorry, but that's not a Final Fantasy game to me) battle system, I'm not sure what I'd end up doing. Probably burn down my PC in rage or something.



I don't see XII as an FF game either, but imo it's still better than X, X-2, VIII or XIII especially. Vaan and Penelo have no reaaon to exist and the story kinda fizzles out in the end, but otherwise I think it's pretty solid and was a ballsy move on SE's part. I just hate random fucking chests and I especially hate that we never got the international version. Not cool.

However, I do think FF7 needs that ATB system, although as I said before I wouldn't be opposed to getting rid of separate battle screens and making it CT-style. If it's not ATB or turn based though, I'll be disappointed. If they use 13's battle system I'll lose interest in it completely despite it being turn-based. I simply did not enjoy that system at all. Leaving it as is would be cool but SE's gonna fuck with it and we both know it


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 22, 2015)

Day one patches are not a bad thing lol. The game has to leave the hands of the devs sometime. Consoles with internet connections make working on the game after the golden disk is sent off to the printers a reality, allowing for finishing touches or polishing. 

I am worried about this. Part of the charm is the horrid graphics and otherwise bland/bleak visuals. Remaking this could break what you all know and love about the original. I remain in a realm of suspended skepticism till it drops.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 22, 2015)

But the game should be stable enough and complete enough for offline players.
not everyone are downloading updates, DLC, psn access etc.
possible update shouldn't be an excuse to release incomplete story/menus/etc.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 23, 2015)

Vipera said:


> You must be 12 or something. Typical mind of le entitled gamer.



The whole "entitled" argument has always been a stupid argument and I don't consider it "entitled" to want a complete game that doesn't try to nickel and dime me. People only use that argument(more like a catchphrase) when they don't actually have a legitimate argument. You're just trolling. Back when I was a kid, console games, especially high profile ones, were released complete most of the time, and if they were buggy pieces of shit, the companies that made said games were mocked and had to earn peoples' trust back. If you enjoy paying full price for incomplete buggy games with day 1 DLC and microtransactions, that's your problem. I believe I am entitled to a full game(not the glorified demos we get today) if I pay full price, and you should too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 23, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> The whole "entitled" argument has always been a stupid argument and I don't consider it "entitled" to want a complete game that doesn't try to nickel and dime me. People only use that argument(more like a catchphrase) when they don't actually have a legitimate argument. You're just trolling. Back when I was a kid, console games, especially high profile ones, were released complete most of the time, and if they were buggy pieces of shit, the companies that made said games were mocked and had to earn peoples' trust back. If you enjoy paying full price for incomplete buggy games with day 1 DLC and microtransactions, that's your problem. I believe I am entitled to a full game(not the glorified demos we get today) if I pay full price, and you should too.


But games are not made of oxygen or water. You can live without them.
And also, playing them even by pirating ends in a certain way giving the game publicity, even if it is in a word of mouth way.
So it is a way less effective way of boycotting it than ignoring it altogether.
That said I feel this is going way to OT.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 23, 2015)

Why do people care about the battle system when they know this is going to be two hour movie like most 3D Final Fantasy games of today?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2015)

Actually I hope they remake it for the Vita in the same style that FF3 and 4 got when they were released on the DS 

(actually, jokes aside, where is my FF5 and 6 in the chibi style for 3DS)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Actually I hope they remake it for the Vita in the same style that FF3 and 4 got when they were released on the DS
> 
> (actually, jokes aside, where is my FF5 and 6 in the chibi style for 3DS)


Specially an adorable chibi Kefka. So cute.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Actually I hope they remake it for the Vita in the same style that FF3 and 4 got when they were released on the DS
> 
> (actually, jokes aside, where is my FF5 and 6 in the chibi style for 3DS)



But that would require actual effort on Square Enix's part, you know how it is with putting forth real effort with them (the IOS "remakes" are a testament to that)


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 23, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> But games are not made of oxygen or water. You can live without them.
> And also, playing them even by pirating ends in a certain way giving the game publicity, even if it is in a word of mouth way.
> So it is a way less effective way of boycotting it than ignoring it altogether.
> That said I feel this is going way to OT.



You have me on this one. If the DLC practices are truly offensive, I should simply continue what I've been doing with other games and boycott them altogether/pay them no mind. I shouldn't start stealing shit simply because it's a game I've been waiting for.

I also hope SE does what they did with FF4 DS for example and leave the ATB system intact but add tons of extra abilities, refinements(being able to switch turns in FF4 DS was big) and the game is a LOT harder, especially a certain cloaked individual you confront after a certain friend returns; that threw me for a loop and I got my ass kicked. SE made that battle the way it should've been in the first place considering it was an utter cakewalk in the original SNES version as well as the GBA and PSP versions.

I do think SE will put effort into this remake because this is their trump card, ie their last hope to redeem themselves imo and if they fuck this up they might as well close up shop; this is the sacred cow of the series. I think it's more a matter of whether the changes will be for the best or not.

*randomizer:* the dude's just trolling and trying to sidetrack the thread. He's simply being inflamatory to get a rise out of me and whoever else's attention he can get.

*Vipera:* If you have a problem with me or my opinions, PM me and stop shitting up my thread.


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2015)

Bortz said:


> where is my FF5 and 6 in the chibi style for 3DS



Why are there so many chibi style RPGs on 3DS?
I understand 3DS isn't a powerful machine but c'mon.
I'm quite sick of these chibi styles, for me they're just lazy


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 25, 2015)

VMM said:


> Why are there so many chibi style RPGs on 3DS?
> I understand 3DS isn't a powerful machine but c'mon.
> I'm quite sick of these chibi styles, for me they're just lazy


Well, the style looks good even with that terrible resolution, and I think that is a good enough reason...
If it were use in some games... Not almost all of them.

So even when I am OK with the chibi style, I think they have oversaturated the 3DS with it.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 25, 2015)

"Aerith Lives" to quote Wreck-it-Ralph!  I wonder if Square-Enix will allow resurrection of Aerith in the remake being that there was evidence that they originally intended to in early versions of the Japanese version (Hardcore FFVII fans will know what I'm talking about).


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 25, 2015)

imo allowing Aeris(I know that's wrong but I'm used to it dammit) to be resurrected would take away the emotional impact of her death scene/cheapen it, so I hope she stays dead. Keep in mind I haven't played ANY of the spinoff games and I haven't seen Advent Children since it was first leaked in Japanese with subs in like 2004 I think, so I don't really remember its plot either. However, Aeris dying was a big part of FF7's story so I hope they don't cheapen the scene by allowing the player to resurrect her. Plus, since the game is based on reincarnation and that souls return to the planet via the lifestream(which is why using mako as energy is so fucked; they're using souls like petroleum), she never REALLY dies anyway and she helps you at the end of the game. I don't wanna spoil everything for people who haven't played the original so I'll leave it at that.

I've heard those rumors before but as far as the details go, I don't know what the original plans were. I like that they kept her "dead".


*edit:* After the mobile abominations that were the FFV-VI "remakes", I'd rather SE not touch those games ever again. VI has aged pretty damn well for a 1994 SNES game anyway, better than VII imo.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 25, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> imo allowing Aeris(I know that's wrong but I'm used to it dammit) to be resurrected would take away the emotional impact of her death scene/cheapen it, so I hope she stays dead. Keep in mind I haven't played ANY of the spinoff games and I haven't seen Advent Children since it was first leaked in Japanese with subs in like 2004 I think, so I don't really remember its plot either. However, Aeris dying was a big part of FF7's story so I hope they don't cheapen the scene by allowing the player to resurrect her. Plus, since the game is based on reincarnation and that souls return to the planet via the lifestream(which is why using mako as energy is so fucked; they're using souls like petroleum), she never REALLY dies anyway and she helps you at the end of the game. I don't wanna spoil everything for people who haven't played the original so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> I've heard those rumors before but as far as the details go, I don't know what the original plans were. I like that they kept her "dead".
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree about ffvi totally. And they should leave vii well alone.  But they have been unable to capture the hype and popularity they had in 1997 with this game and to be fair it's still my joint top game of all time.  VI is close behind only because it doesn't have as much game play hours in it in my opinion.  And also it doenst have chocobo racing or snow boarding. Lol.  

In regards to what I said about Aerith im just miffed that in my first play through the game I had just learned Aerith 4th limit break before going to the temple of the ancients and guess what happened then!

I do think that the remake should cater more to the older die hard fans by giving them something like the ability to ressurect Aerith by completing some ridiculously long trading sequence or quest sort of like chocobo breeding only longer and harder.  And maybe some new enemy harder than emerald weapon!  Just my opinion.  For those that want Aerith to stay dead fine let her sacrifice herself in the final battle to save the party and give the player a better end sequence as a reward for completing the extra tasks.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 25, 2015)

I dunno man, it would just feel wrong resurrecting her but it's not like I'd be infuriated if they created some way to revive her. I think die hard fans would be rather split about this too because many will agree with me and say that reviving her would cheapen the scene, but I know lots of people would love to revive her as well. Honestly I'm more concerned SE is gonna fuck the game up as a whole after they turned FFV and VI into cheap shitty phone games which completely disrespected the originals as pieces of art. Chrono Trigger is my favorite game of all time which is why I want to see this remake use a battle system based on CT's system. It would keep the soul of the original's ATB system while at the same time allowing the player to see enemies on screen and eliminating random battles. I certainly won't complain if SE decides to keep the original battle system though. Just don't mess it up and make it an action game or something, or worse yet(imo) make it like XIII's system. Plenty of people dig 13's battle system but I dislike everything about that game, battle system included.

Excuse the tangent; too much coffee. I respectfully disagree with you regarding Aerith though because I want the story to stay as close to the original as possible but with a much better translation and dual audio. English voice acting in JP games is often shitty so I hope I can play it in Japanese with subs. Definitely agree with you on extra bosses though. The more superbosses/sidequests, the better. I'm very worried about bad DLC practices though; that's probably my biggest worry tbh.

*EDIT:* To clarify, the only DLC I'm cool with are legit expansion packs like GTAIV's Ballad of Gay Tony & Lost and the Damned. I hate that things that used to unlockable in older games are now day 1 or disc locked DLC scams. It's a shitty business practice and I believe including it taints games as pieces of art, plus it's just morally wrong and greedy.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 25, 2015)

@Nathan Drake @The Real Jdbye @Cyan @G0R3Z @Hungry Friend  How about an hybrid battle system. I mean like Neptunia re:birth. there you have turns AND action at the same time, everybody wins.
or the one in Omega Quintet, same as Neptunia re:birth but without free movement, feels more classic.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 25, 2015)

ah, I'll have to check Neptunia then, I don't know that game.
But I'm fine with classic FF battles too. I just hope/think if will be an overall map redesign, not a new game structure or system.
We will see anyway, my crystal ball is still broken.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> @Nathan Drake @The Real Jdbye @Cyan @G0R3Z @Hungry Friend  How about an hybrid battle system. I mean like Neptunia re:birth. there you have turns AND action at the same time, everybody wins.
> or the one in Omega Quintet, same as Neptunia re:birth but without free movement, feels more classic.



That'sa good point. I've started playing Neptunia on PS3 and it's the first turn based system that's felt 'modern' aside from Ni No Kuni's Action/tactical system. I doubt they'd think like that though - SE has such a one track mind. They're very predictable, it'll either be a COMPLETE DUPLICATE of FFVII's old gameplay to please the fans, but it will feel old and decrepted; the other will be an action system like FFXV. They won't bring out something new or unexpected, they're too old fashioned for that.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 26, 2015)

Here are examples of typical Neptunia re:birth and Omega Quintet battles for the ones who don't know the games.


Spoiler









Spoiler








A dynamic battle system like those could attract both, veterans and newcomers alike. but I also doubt SE could even think on trying something like that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 26, 2015)

I could support the Neptunia system having played some of the first game on my Vita and finding it simple yet with its own complexities. The Omega Quintet system looks like a monstrous pain in the ass though.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know enough about those games to give you a yes or no on that *Sakitoshi *but I think I'm gonna stick to my guns on a system based on my favorite game ever, Chrono Trigger. Either that or keep the original battle system, but we all know there are gonna be changes, but I hope the changes are refinments rather than degredation ala FF4 DS; that's a good example of improving/refining a battle system while keeping its core intact and it worked very well with that remake.

I know this isn't gonna buit'd be nice if Se didn't spend massive amounts of time/money on pretty graphics and focused more on improving the game itself instead. I mean I want nice graphics but they don't need to be state of the art, just good enough imo but I'm sure a LOT of people will disagree with me on this. Pretty graphics are a huge money pit though so I'd be fine with average graphics and amazing gameplay. Basically I don't want Se to spend all their time making it look pretty and take 7 fucking years to remake this game or release an incomplete game because they didn't have time to refine the gameplay because so much time was spent on visuals. Make them nice, HD visuals but no need for overkill. Hell, I'd be fine with FFX level graphics in 1080p/60fps but I doubt that's a popular opinion.

In short, make the graphics good enough but don't obsess over them so much that it makes the game take forever and cost asstons of money.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 26, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> I don't know enough about those games to give you a yes or no on that *Sakitoshi *but I think I'm gonna stick to my guns on a system based on my favorite game ever, Chrono Trigger. Either that or keep the original battle system, but we all know there are gonna be changes, but I hope the changes are refinments rather than degredation ala FF4 DS; that's a good example of improving/refining a battle system while keeping its core intact and it worked very well with that remake.
> 
> I know this isn't gonna buit'd be nice if Se didn't spend massive amounts of time/money on pretty graphics and focused more on improving the game itself instead. I mean I want nice graphics but they don't need to be state of the art, just good enough imo but I'm sure a LOT of people will disagree with me on this. Pretty graphics are a huge money pit though so I'd be fine with average graphics and amazing gameplay. Basically I don't want Se to spend all their time making it look pretty and take 7 fucking years to remake this game or release an incomplete game because they didn't have time to refine the gameplay because so much time was spent on visuals. Make them nice, HD visuals but no need for overkill. Hell, I'd be fine with FFX level graphics in 1080p/60fps but I doubt that's a popular opinion



Just because you have a fetish for Chrono trigger, doesn't mean everybody does. stop plugging chrono trigger - they won't do it. I'd love a new game based on CT's system, but not a final fantasy. Chrono trigger isn't final fantasy and it'd be a mistake to combine the two. 

Dude, this isn't a retro game they're making. It will be modern graphics - much like XV's. They don't know how to dedicate more time to story and structure anymore, every game since 10 has been more about graphics than the actual experience. 13 sucked balls and everybody knows it, a perfect example of visuals not making a game. They'll probably remake the damn game point by point and get crappy voice actors who don't fit the roles, use the same outdated battle system which is tired and boring and you know what? All of the fanboys will eat it up and it will sell millions - which makes me mad because it reinforces the idea that remakes are the same as remasters, which they're not. Remaking is about making it better the next time, not making it the same but nicer looking - the exact idea of a remaster. The current SE is dragging down the gaming industry with this kind of thinking and FFVII will help do that even more.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 26, 2015)

Turn based/ATB based doesn't= old/bad game design. I suggest CT as a base because it would keep the ATB system, allow you to see enemies on screen, add combo attacks and eliminate random battles/separate screens. Tell me one thing that would be bad about a battle system based on CT btw; it'd be fucking sweet and it would still keep the original's ATB core intact while changing everything for the better. Just don't completely mess it up and make it a fucking action game. I think it'd be perfect, but I'd also be happy if they kept the original's system intact.

I am admittedly biased towards CT but for a remake of a classic ATB-based JRPG I think that type of battle system would make it really really fun. Have you played CT? It's one of the funnest JRPGs ever made, but FFVII's original battle system with some refinements, new moves and such would be pretty cool as well. I like turn-based or ATB-based games and just because it's a remake doesn't mean you need to completely change the formula. I'd be happy if they didn't mess with the original's battle system at all tbh as it's a good, solid system that's still fun imo.

Whatever they do, just keep it ATB based please.(not that FF13 shit either)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 26, 2015)

I've been playing the game for the past week to relive it ($6 from Steam's Encore sale), and the thing I'm recalling about the game is how cartoonish its presentation is. Sure, various FMVs were done in such a way as to not represent that, but most of the scripted sequences outside of FMVs were, imo. For as serious as the memorable moments were, the game is brimming with silly and cartoonish moments that I'm afraid Square-Enix will ruin because of the direction they've gone for the past decade or so. Here's a few examples.

Barrett punching Biggs towards the "camera" in a Smash-like way at 7th Heaven.
Red XIII dressed as a Shinra soldier, tail sticking out.
The entire first sequence with Don Corneo, including Cloud cross-dressing.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 26, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Turn based/ATB based doesn't= old/bad game design. I suggest CT as a base because it would keep the ATB system, allow you to see enemies on screen, add combo attacks and eliminate random battles/separate screens. Tell me one thing that would be bad about a battle system based on CT btw; it'd be fucking sweet and it would still keep the original's ATB core intact while changing everything for the better. Just don't completely mess it up and make it a fucking action game. I think it'd be perfect, but I'd also be happy if they kept the original's system intact.
> 
> I am admittedly biased towards CT but for a remake of a classic ATB-based JRPG I think that type of battle system would make it really really fun. Have you played CT? It's one of the funnest JRPGs ever made, but FFVII's original battle system with some refinements, new moves and such would be pretty cool as well. I like turn-based or ATB-based games and just because it's a remake doesn't mean you need to completely change the formula. I'd be happy if they didn't mess with the original's battle system at all tbh as it's a good, solid system that's still fun imo.
> 
> Whatever they do, just keep it ATB based please.(not that FF13 shit either)



The problem with your reasoning is that you obviously and quite clearly want a new chrono trigger, not a new final fantasy. 



DiscostewSM said:


> I've been playing the game for the past week to relive it ($6 from Steam's Encore sale), and the thing I'm recalling about the game is how cartoonish its presentation is. Sure, various FMVs were done in such a way as to not represent that, but most of the scripted sequences outside of FMVs were, imo. For as serious as the memorable moments were, the game is brimming with silly and cartoonish moments that I'm afraid Square-Enix will ruin because of the direction they've gone for the past decade or so. Here's a few examples.
> 
> Barrett punching Biggs towards the "camera" in a Smash-like way at 7th Heaven.
> Red XIII dressed as a Shinra soldier, tail sticking out.
> The entire first sequence with Don Corneo, including Cloud cross-dressing.



Agreed. The new, serious style they've gone with might work for a few skits here and there but all of the fun moments will be gone or completely butchered. I can't see the new cloud doing any of those things. Barrett they've kept pretty .....Black? Not in a racist way but in a stereotypical way. He's still the sassy black guy with a bad mouth, even in the spin-offs and the advent children movie.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 26, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I could support the Neptunia system having played some of the first game on my Vita and finding it simple yet with its own complexities. The Omega Quintet system looks like a monstrous pain in the ass though.


The Omega Quintet battle system seems intimidating at first but is quite simple and with lots of options. what was a real pain was the very first Neptunia system(I mean the PS3 Hyperdimension Neptunia).


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 26, 2015)

The battle system ATB has to remain true to the original.  So does the materia and the levelling up system.  Let's not forget that the game mechanics are based on AD&D/D20 and other dice rolling RPGs it shouldnt be over complicated or over simplified.  In other words just like the original.  Updated fmv's possibly 3d are OK in my book as well as more rounded polished sprites and NPCs .If S,E change any the core game mechanics and feel of the game (that statement does not include resurrection of Aerith,  please bring her back or at least axe Cait Sith) the game will flop with the original fans And only be a hit in the eyes of modern players I.e the fps generation.  Chrono trigger was an extremely well polished game in both playability and longevity but I still take secret of mana over it as well as ffvi, ffv, ffviii and ocarina of time.  I did like the time travel element of CT though especially the way you could change things in one time and change the future.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 27, 2015)

*G0R3Z: *I want an updated FF7 but all I'm saying is that that particular system would fit well with a remake. Random battles were needed in the original because the polygonal characters clashed with the pre-rendered BGs, making separate battle screens necessary. Since the remake will be 100% 3d, there's no need for that imo.

*sion:* However, I understand and respect your point of view as well. Keeping the original system would be imo just as good as my other suggestion, and I partially suggested the Ct-based system because I'm just assuming SE will fuck with the battle system to a large degree. Definitely keep the materia system as is(it just works) but add new materia/enemies/bosses and all that good stuff. Same goes for the equipment system. I would be incredibly happy with either a CT-like system or the original battle system and I really need to see this remake in motion during an actual battle to know if it's gonna be any good(at least in my eyes). Really, the original battle system would be the most appropriate thing for the remake to use and I think leaving it unchanged or refining it a bit would please the largest number of fans.(I can dream about an FF7/CT mix though  )

If SE turns it into an action game I will completely lose interest and I bet a lot of older fans will as well.


----------

